# ~: Unstuffed Cabbage Rolls :~: Weight watcher 7 points for the whole pot!



## CanadianShe_Wolf

You can eat the whole pot with very little carbs and calories. 
A great recipe to increase your energy levels! Healthy, too!
Weight watcher 7 points for the whole pot!
~: Unstuffed Cabbage Rolls :~
Ingredients:..
1 & 1/2 to 2 pounds lean ground beef
1 tablespoon extra virgin 
1 clove garlic, minced
1 small cabbage, chopped
2 cans (14.5 ounces each) low sodium diced tomatoes
1 can (8 ounces) tomato sauce
1/2 cup water
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon sea salt
Directions:..
In a large skillet, heat olive oil over medium heat. Add the ground beef and onion and cook, stirring, until ground beef is no longer pink and onion is tender.
Add the garlic and continue cooking for 1 minute.
Add the chopped cabbage, tomatoes, tomato sauce, pepper, and salt. Bring to a boil. Cover and simmer for 20 to 30 minutes, or until cabbage is tender.
Yield: Serves 6 to 8.
CSW Note:>> Swap out the water for veggie, beef or chicken broth and add 1/2-to whole can of beef consumme! :sm20:


----------



## firecracker4

One of my favorites but this is so much simpler to make. Thank you for posting.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

firecracker4 said:


> One of my favorites but this is so much simpler to make. Thank you for posting.


You are very welcome! :sm01:


----------



## betsy10904

Yum!


----------



## KnitNorth

Oh this reminds me of a recipe a friend gave me years ago called 'Cabbage Roll Casserole'. I'll have to dig it out and compare. I remember it was really tasty.


----------



## Linda6885

Sounds so good. I love stuffed cabbage which I haven't made in a very long time. My husband won't eat cooked cabbage along with many other vegetables. Oh I get cabbage in sometimes, such as with soups and Chinese dishes. I on the other hand love veggies and cabbage.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Linda6885 said:


> Sounds so good. I love stuffed cabbage which I haven't made in a very long time. My husband won't eat cooked cabbage along with many other vegetables. Oh I get cabbage in sometimes, such as with soups and Chinese dishes. I on the other hand love veggies and cabbage.


sounds just like my dh too.......I could it anyway and gorge myself in front of him anyway! :sm11:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

KnitNorth said:


> Oh this reminds me of a recipe a friend gave me years ago called 'Cabbage Roll Casserole'. I'll have to dig it out and compare. I remember it was really tasty.


Care to share when ya dig 'er out? :sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

betsy10904 said:


> Yum!


Is so! I like to use the veggie broth and consumme for added taste...to old and too fat to worry about the WW thingy......just cook to eat it these days! :sm12:


----------



## Joy Marshall

This is similar to one I used to make, but it had rice in it. I think rice is in most cabbage rolls, isn't it?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Joy Marshall said:


> This is similar to one I used to make, but it had rice in it. I think rice is in most cabbage rolls, isn't it?


Yes, I think so too Joy BUT this is "sans" roll cabbage rolls!..:sm17:....lolololol :sm24:


----------



## Joy Marshall

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Yes, I think so too Joy BUT this is "sans" roll cabbage rolls!..:sm17:....lolololol :sm24:


Yes, I know. I have a very old recipe exactly like the one you submitted, but has rice in it. When we had a garden with other greens than cabbage, I would substitute kale or spinach. It sure was tasty.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Joy Marshall said:


> Yes, I know. I have a very old recipe exactly like the one you submitted, but has rice in it. When we had a garden with other greens than cabbage, I would substitute kale or spinach. It sure was tasty.


Ah-ha! I bet it was tasty :sm24:


----------



## bundyanne07

A recipe I have is similar to this but it also has rice as an ingredient.


----------



## Evie RM

Linda6885 said:


> Sounds so good. I love stuffed cabbage which I haven't made in a very long time. My husband won't eat cooked cabbage along with many other vegetables. Oh I get cabbage in sometimes, such as with soups and Chinese dishes. I on the other hand love veggies and cabbage.


Sounds like your hubby and mine belong to the same club. Mine is not much of a vegetable eater either and I love just about all veggies.


----------



## Woodstockgranny

Yum! I'll be making this for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Butterfly1943

I have made a dish similar to this for years and called it Unstuffed Cabbage. I always say I'm too lazy to make the rolls. Mine also has rice.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

This sounds totally yummy. And a one-pot supper - even better. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## 121008

I've made this before!! It is very good!!


----------

